# Capacitores



## pavlo641 (Ene 29, 2007)

Hola, me hice un amplificador de dos canales de 20w, este me pide como filtro dos capacitores de 10.000 uf, los cuales no consigo en Misiones, por lo que me surgio la duda de que si pongo dos mas chicos en serie se sumarian y quedarian como uno solo mas grande. ¿Es posible esto?
Salu2


----------



## juanpastsierra (Ene 29, 2007)

pavlo641 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, me hice un amplificador de dos canales de 20w, este me pide como filtro dos capacitores de 10.000 uf, los cuales no consigo en Misiones, por lo que me surgio la duda de que si pongo dos mas chicos en serie se sumarian y quedarian como uno solo mas grande. ¿Es posible esto?
> Salu2



Hola:
        si, ponele dos de 4700, que son faciles de conseguir, igual para una potencia de 20 w. con uno de 4700, no deberias tener problemas, pero ponele dos de 4700, que basta y sobra para el filtrado.

Saludos


----------



## pavlo641 (Ene 29, 2007)

Los coloco en serie no?  Porque lleva dos de 10.000, entonces tendria que comprar 4 de 4700 verdad? Muchas gracias. Salu2


----------



## juanpastsierra (Ene 29, 2007)

NO, colocalos en paralelo, asi el voltage es el mismo. Si la alimentacion es simetrica, pone dos de 4700 en paralelo para la parte positiva, y dos en paralelo de 4700 para la parte negativa.

Saludos.


----------



## pavlo641 (Ene 29, 2007)

Ok muchas gracias, lo hago y te cuento como quedo, es que estaba cansado del ronroneo del parlante jeje. Salu2


----------

